# Help on Tractor Selection



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I finally decided today to give the Orange Pig up as a lost cause. I finished converting from the original Husqvarna plastic pulleys on the mower deck to TB Woods Steel ones, but ran into problems. Basically, there is too much backlash in the system, and when there is too great a drag, the outboard blades slow down enough to hit the centre blade.

Out of frustration, I took the centre blade down to Barrachois (the local machine shop/fabricator) and had him chop it down to size. With this, I was able to mow the front lawn before the belts burned up, though I finished mowing with only the shortened middle blade cutting.

The second problem is that the deck runs too low, causing more problems.

Well, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!!!!

We had an executive meeting, and decided that we need to stop pouring money into the Orange Pig. So, I need to figure out what tractor to buy. The only guidelines are it needs to be new, under warranty, and the criteria are:

1. Must handle rough ground well! My yard has not been rolled for a number of years, and has enough short term bumps to make walking barefoot uncomfortable. There are also a number of potholes where stumps used to live, exposed roots, and a couple of stumps cut off at ground level. This means a high grass length setting, and a system to float the deck over bumps.

2. Needs to be rugged. See above.

3. Should be able to handle a future snowblower, mouldboard plow and rear tiller.

4. Budget is limited by reality. Unless someone has a job for an innkeeper or engineer from December to the end of March?

So far, I'm thinking that the Sears LT3000 or DLT4000 might be a good choice, or for a little more money one dealer has a Massey 2500 series with a 16 HP Honda at $3495 with 15 hours on it.

Anyway, in my situation what would you buy?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would also add to your criteria that it be bright enough to find in the snow! 

Green/yellow and white go very good together.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jim
The LT3000 and DYT4000 are lawn tractors neither of which offers a sleeve hitch as an option which you will need to pull a plow. You would at least need a GT for that. If you like sears, try a GT5000. The snowblower is about $1300 list watch for a sale and maybe a craftsman club 10% bonus.

The husqvarna had plastic pullies? Was this an AYP machine also?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know what they cost in Canadien funds...but a GT5000 with the 25 HP Kohler goes for around $2,300 US. They have a 2 year warranty which Sears stands steadfastly behind...They're a pretty rugged machine and will take ground engaging implements.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Gotta get a GT. In your usees planned and YT will just not cut it. The GT's from sears would fill the bill in the lower cost catagory, step up a bit, and I would be looking at the MF/Simp clones, or a new Ingersoll.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Jim
> The LT3000 and DYT4000 are lawn tractors neither of which offers a sleeve hitch as an option which you will need to pull a plow. You would at least need a GT for that. If you like sears, try a GT5000. The snowblower is about $1300 list watch for a sale and maybe a craftsman club 10% bonus.
> 
> The husqvarna had plastic pullies? Was this an AYP machine also? *


Six,

I'm not sure I like Sears, but from the posts I get the impression they're rugged. Between snowmower and Willie they seem to survive a serious beating. 

Is the plow the only reason to go up to a Garden tractor, or is ruggedness a factor, too?

The Husqvarna had molded plastic pullies on the deck driving the two outboard blades from the centre blade shaft. Used to break one every time I hit something - even just a scalp would do it. I finally cleaned up all the stock in North America, so I think the unit was built in Sweden.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I don't know what they cost in Canadien funds...but a GT5000 with the 25 HP Kohler goes for around $2,300 US. They have a 2 year warranty which Sears stands steadfastly behind...They're a pretty rugged machine and will take ground engaging implements. *


RG,

Sears.ca has a GT5000 manual Briggs for $2999 or a DLT 5000 Hydro for $3299. Nothing else in the catalogue bigger than a 22HP. Sears are being their usual slimy selves and only using their 10 digit codes to identify anything - you have to pick the "GT5000" out of the pictures to tell which model you're looking at. Based on US$2300 I should be looking at $3050 for the Kohler GT5000.

The one you're recommending is a hydro, right?

How do they compare to the John Deere's? Can you suggest an 'equivalent' model?

Thanks


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Gotta get a GT. In your usees planned and YT will just not cut it. The GT's from sears would fill the bill in the lower cost catagory, step up a bit, and I would be looking at the MF/Simp clones, or a new Ingersoll. *


Paul,

If I give up the plow idea, do I still need a GT? If so, are the Sears the only low cost units or are there others I should consider?

The Massey I am looking at is a model 2526 which looks to be a clone of the Simplicity Regent. Is it a good unit? 

Does anyone know how it handles rough terrain?


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Just looked on ebay - Sears is auctioning off 5 reconditioned DLT4000's - prices currently running around $1000. Includes freight to the closest Canadian Sears. With nine days to go, it's hard to see if they'll still be a deal when it closes.

Anybody think they would do what I need?


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Kubota?*

I've been offered a Kubota T-1570 for C$2850 (Roughly US$2200). 1 yr old. Dealer claimed less than 20 hours operation.

Is that a good deal?

Compared to the MF/Simplicity Regent clone at US$2500?

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jim, a good used Kubota G5200 or G6200 would be just what you are looking for. They hold up very well and a lot of them are still out there is great condition. These would fall in the price range you mention. Even an older used B Series Kubota might fall in this price range. Just something to consider.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jim
Maybe this will help with the craftsman choices. This from the 2004 catalog. Sorry, I don't know how to put it all on page but but I guess you could print it and piece it back together.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

next section


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

last part


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You want the GT not for just the plow, but the overall toughness of the tractor. The tranny's, frames, and front end are normaly a little tougher, and will survive the rough youse the tractor will have over rough ground.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Jim
> Maybe this will help with the craftsman choices. This from the 2004 catalog. Sorry, I don't know how to put it all on page but but I guess you could print it and piece it back together. *


Thanks, Six

It's a shame Sears can't give that chart out here. Also a shame they don't have the full lineup here, though with Sears you know they always have a few models they won't tell you about! Thanks for getting it and scanning it for me.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Anytime Jim! Glad to help.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Jim,

Believe me that the DGT6K will work that yard. The lot I do by comparison would be a torture chamber.

Now, I'm not suggesting you need to pick, but I will say craftsman has been good for me. I had a 44" heavy duty snowblower on an LTX1000 (now called LT2000). These tractors can handle it. But if you are concerned about really roughing her up, get the GT (and the DGT is you want automatic ... I love it).

Now, dealing with Sears ... Believe me when I say, if you have only visited this site once, you are already 10000 times more informed than any of the folks working the counter. 
They do have a brochure listing all of the tractor models and attachments. They keep it tucked nicely behind the counter so no customers can ask them about it.
Do NOT ask for a GT5000. They will not know what that is (even though it is written on the side). Ask for the grey one - manual, or red one - automatic.

Good price, good warranty, and new, Sears is a pretty safe bet.

Good luck.

SnowMower


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

uuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm..... you need to know that Electrolux owns Husqvarna........Electrolux owns AYP (american yard products) which builds the Sears products as well as all the variants. Hello plastic pulleys again.
Although i believe from your earlier posts you have that out front articulated mower built in Europe, correct?
Call me biased........check out a 2000 series Cub........it has metal idlers.
Glad I don't live in snowcountry....:hide:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I vote Cub as well...I'm glad Neil brought it up first !! you owe yourself at least to look at the 2186 through 3000 series before you buy anything. Even if you dont purchase a Cub you will at least be aware of what was offered..

Duc


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Neil and Duc beat me to it about Husky, I wouldn't rule out the Kubota as long as you make sure it will do all the tasks you require. The bad thing about the ground engaging items is it requires a bigger tractor and a much bigger budget. Don't forget to check out the local paper and dealers there might be a good deal there. Best of luck in the quest for the holy tractor, keep us up on what you find!!:cheers:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Pretty well decided on the Deere when the salesman brought up the 30 day refund - started me thinking: In 30 days the season will be over. If I hold off until spring I can hang onto the money until spring and not buy a shed until next fall. 

So the lawn service will be here on Monday. I thought of doing a free rental on the John Deere, but I just couldn't plan to take advantage of the 30 day thing. With luck, by waiting I can get a bigger unit more suitable for ground engagement.


----------

